# Is this how you write Teep in Thai?



## ggkk (May 27, 2015)

Hi I was just wondering is this how u write teep in Thai www.thai-language.com/id/11986 ? I was wondering if it is not the case is there anyone that can tell me? thx


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 27, 2015)

Not sure what word you are looking for. What is the English translation of what you want to know.


----------

